# Gumshields



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Looking for a bit of advice on gumshields. I have a shockdoctor but its about 4 years old now and i could do with a new one.

Seen OPRO gumshields which have caught my eye, anyone know if they are any good or have any recommendations of they're own.


----------



## madadds (Apr 30, 2008)

West Fight Company said:


> Looking for a bit of advice on gumshields. I have a shockdoctor but its about 4 years old now and i could do with a new one.
> 
> Seen OPRO gumshields which have caught my eye, anyone know if they are any good or have any recommendations of they're own.


yeah dont get punched in the face ha ha ha ha :laola:


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I use a Â£2 rugby one from Lewis's in Liverpool


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

madadds said:


> yeah dont get punched in the face ha ha ha ha :laola:


Thats plan A!


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

JayC said:


> I use a Â£2 rugby one from Lewis's in Liverpool


I was thinking about how much better can one be compared to another, is it worth shelling out Â£15-Â£20 when a Â£2 one might do the same job? i dont know enough about the science behind them.


----------



## Skygge (Apr 4, 2008)

In my opinion, Shock doctors are the best brand to go for.

Custom mouthguards are alot better than boil and bite as they are more comfortable and less risk of losing teeth, but they can be a bit costly. Just ask your dentist about them.

Single or double mouthguards are just preference, I use a double. Single is favoured by many people and doubles are used in rugby and heavy contact sports (because theres less risk of getting knocked out as your jaw is securely in place, but that also means it being harder to breathe).

Thickness is also an issue, double thinkness is often recommended, but it can be uncomfortable and again harder to breathe.

So, overall, its just a matter of preference.


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Will and I both got shock doctor V2 gel max gum shields at the weekend, in fetching green! I've used mine and so far I'm really pleased. It was 11.99 so more money thn your standard 2 pound job but worththe extra, it's pretty comfy, I can breath and I still have my teeth..


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

I've never had any problems with the Â£2 gumshield, except maybe that it's not that comfortable as when I had my custom one done at the dentists for Rugby, and it's not that good for breathing. I imagine breathing would be the same with any mouthguard though.

The ones that are flavoured make me sick at the thought of them, it's just horrible!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Sounds like Jay has mixed his up with a novelty condom!!!, (Jay does it glow in the dark?) lol.

I have only used cheap(ish) Â£2 - Â£5.00 boil and bit ones but would recommend something like a shock Doc - double i.e top and bottom Everyone I know who has one stated worth the Â£'s).

Unsure if it was the shock doc site I read it on (so unsure if marketing hoopla) however, seemed to make a good aurgument about protecting the jaw better than single option - again as stated earlier making the jaw more secure - I have found I have had a few muscle issue's when I've been chinned and my jaw has popped by my ear which I dont think would have happened had I had a double (had to crack my jaw for about 2 weeks afterwards so I could talk and chew - hurts like hell having to do that!) Â£11.99 is a bargain -are you selling them? - I always thought they where closer to Â£20+ and as I never really go full contact never bothered but at Â£11.99 would be tempted. Oh yeah, from my experience all mouthguards suck when trying to breathe and again from general consensus - get running/general training with yours in and add mouthwash if you dont like rubber tastes. If fighting full conact would recommend going the dentist and shelling out on a make to measure - once your jaw goes like any bone its never the same (again so I have been told by people in the know) Any other opinions would be helpful.


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Si, we're not selling them at the moment, we went and got some from JJB sports or somewhere similar. 11.99 was for the single shield not full double, but it does have a contour at the back to protect the jaw from being displaced. I think you're right about the double one, it should stop you're jaw being mushed backwards! I had the same problem as you when I started sparring heavy was getting banged in the jaw and it was giving me grief. It helps to bite down on the gum shield if you know it's going to get rough as this will help stop the jaw being pushed backwards. I haven't tried a double but definetely would like to.


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

thought id bring this old thread up, when are you getting some double shock doctors in goddam it!


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

I'll add my opinion here.

I've tried the Shock doctors and they are good but when i started MMA seriously i knew i wanted to get a proper mouthguard * they are cheaper than new teeth * so i went to my dentist who took a mouth cast and a week later i had a custom gumshield that fits like a glove and doesn't really effect my breathing too much.

It cost me Â£40 for the gum shield and the case plus solid chalk mould to keep it on so it doesnt lose shape between wearing. I would recommend the custom one as it will be value for money for sure especially if you are going to be fighting. If it is just for training then definately a shock doctor would do. * i have a shock doctor as a backup should i loose my proper gumshield *


----------



## elliot (Oct 28, 2007)

sounds like a plan, is yours a double or a single m8? im asking coz i got elbowed on the chin accidentally but i almost dropped on my ass. i wasnt wearing a monthguard but id rather die of suffocation from a double than get knocked out

come to think of it do they even do double custom ones?


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

You could ask them to make a double for you, they would just make 2 moulds of top and bottom and make it from there.

I myself prefer the single and ordered the single from the dentist and i still have my teeth * touch wood *

I would sya for the longterm it has to be an investment for anyone wanting to take things to that next level in sparring and in fighting because dont forget, when you are fighting someone in the cage they will be hitting you with everything they have got, not tapping you like you get in sparring you know?


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> You could ask them to make a double for you, they would just make 2 moulds of top and bottom and make it from there.
> 
> I myself prefer the single and ordered the single from the dentist and i still have my teeth * touch wood *
> 
> I would sya for the longterm it has to be an investment for anyone wanting to take things to that next level in sparring and in fighting because dont forget, when you are fighting someone in the cage they will be hitting you with everything they have got, not tapping you like you get in sparring you know?


Very valid point mate, if i had the spare cash i would invest in a custom made gumshield. However im happy with the one i have and its doing its job very nicely in sparring.

As for the comment about when we are getting in double shock doctors, i havent heard anything back from the suppliers yet - grumble.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

West Fight Company said:


> Very valid point mate, if i had the spare cash i would invest in a custom made gumshield. However im happy with the one i have and its doing its job very nicely in sparring.
> 
> As for the comment about when we are getting in double shock doctors, i havent heard anything back from the suppliers yet - grumble.


Like i said each to their own and there is nothing wrong with the shock doctors * i have one as a backup * but speaking from experience of getting hit hard the custom one does make the difference.


----------

